# Spanish VI charter companies



## compassrose88 (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone familiar with SailCaribe or Tropical Yachts in Spanish VI's? Any difference from chartering with a charter company or a broker? Is Tropical Yachts a broker?
Any thoughts?


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Although I don't have any direct experience with Sail Caribe, I know of people that have been pleased with them. I'm loosely affiliated with CYOA in St Thomas and they are the only other real "competition" we have to the SVIs. You can find more info doing a search of the USVI and PR forum on Traveltalkonline dot com. Enjoy your trip with whomever you use.


----------

